# Coding for gastropexy



## rschmautz (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry if this isn't the right thread but my vascular surgeon performed a perc gastrostomy tube with gastropexy x3. I can't find a code for a gastropexy.....ideas how to code for it or is it included in the perc gastrostomy tube placement?


----------



## dpeoples (Jan 9, 2013)

rschmautz said:


> Sorry if this isn't the right thread but my vascular surgeon performed a perc gastrostomy tube with gastropexy x3. I can't find a code for a gastropexy.....ideas how to code for it or is it included in the perc gastrostomy tube placement?



It is part of the procedure/technique, no additional code is warranted. I use 49440 in most cases.

HTH


----------



## philwjp (Feb 2, 2017)

That's a G tube placement code 0 49440.  Gastropexy and Jejunopexy there are no codes for, correct?


----------

